# Verkaufe Titanfall PC Key



## Shagter (11. März 2014)

Hi!

Hab einen Key zu viel vorbestellt und würde nun gern einen um 32 Euro verkaufen. Der Key ist in Origin einzulösen und man kann ab sofort Titanfall preloaden. Das Spiel erscheint am 13.03.2014 und ist ab dann spielbar.

Bei Interesse schreibt mir bitte eine PN oder antwortet hier im Beitrag.

MfG


----------

